# Racine pool launch



## Gambler01 (Jul 4, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where to lauch my boat at in the Racine pool? I will be comeing from the Columbus area. Are there any close to the Gallipolis pool I have a tournament in Gallipoplis but I know I will be locking threw so I want to pre fish in Racine. Any help would be appreciatad also I am fishing in a bass tourney. How the water levels, any info would help. 

Thank you 

Jim


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

There is one at Ravenswood it is really easy to get to Right off of 35.

Larry


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Check you pm.


----------



## bowhazard (Apr 19, 2004)

They were putting in a new ramp right in Racine when I was down there after turkeys a few weeks ago. Not sure if it would be done yet. Might check on the DNR site for updates.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

If you are by your self do not use a ramp on the main river A wake from another boat could put your boat on dry land


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

how was the aba torny results and how did you do in the racine pool. Thanks for the info.


----------

